# Beginners archery guide?



## NVDuckin (Apr 18, 2016)

Does anyone know of a good forum post (here or otherwise) that would cover what to look for in a first compound bow? I want to get into bowhunting but no one in my family bow hunts.

Would I be alright buying something used on KSL? What are somethings I should check? I plan on going to Cabelas or Sportsmans to get my draw length measured. I don't mind spending some money to get something that will last me a while. Anything hunting related, I try to "buy once, cry once".

Sorry if this is the wrong spot for these questions.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

While you might get lucky by going to Cabela's or Sportsmans I personally would go to a good archery shop and talk to them.


----------



## SidVicious (Aug 19, 2014)

This may be just my experience, but I would look into an archery shop rather than cabelas or sportsmans. I have had less than helpful service at both cabelas here in Utah, as well as a few sportsmans. It seems like the people I run into in these places either don't know what they are talking about, or like to talk down to you when you don't know as much or use the methods they use. I am just getting into archery and have found a wealth of knowledge from people on this forum, and from archery shops. Here in Utah, Jakes archery has been really good to me. Absolutely go hold and shoot the bows in person. Each person is different and will have certain things that are better than others. If you do go into major outdoor retailers, I would have an idea before hand of what you are looking for. I generally do research first, then go to those stores to shoot a bow or buy equipment.


----------



## NVDuckin (Apr 18, 2016)

Thanks for the info guys, I'll go to a dedicated shop then.

Anyone been to Ziis? They're close to where I work. If not I'll probably drive to Jakes this weekend since it's not too far of a drive for me.


----------



## RandomElk16 (Sep 17, 2013)

JAKES IS AWESOME!

Go to a pro shop, you won't regret it. I am in my second year, and am a gear info junky and would now feel comfortable looking at a used, but am glad I got my first bow new from the shop (jakes) and new what I was working with.

PS, you can get them to flex on price a little......

Edit: Also, aside from having pre packaged bows in most brands that are a great deal, Jakes has a Jake's package to get you started that is $250 on any bow, with all accessories, arrows, and a case. Just get a whisker biscuit not the cheap drop away.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

+1 for Jakes.


-DallanC


----------



## deljoshua (Jul 29, 2013)

I have been to ziis and they were very helpful for me. They did a great job at help me get my bow tuned and sighted in. They also made a sight tape for me that is spot on. I have not been to Jakes.


----------



## NVDuckin (Apr 18, 2016)

deljoshua said:


> I have been to ziis and they were very helpful for me. They did a great job at help me get my bow tuned and sighted in. They also made a sight tape for me that is spot on. I have not been to Jakes.


Good to know. I'll probably end up going to both of them just to see what they have.


----------



## RandomElk16 (Sep 17, 2013)

NVDuckin said:


> Good to know. I'll probably end up going to both of them just to see what they have.


Let us know how it goes and what you end up with...

Man I just love bows! I can sit at the shop for hours lol. Anytime there is a "brand" days or a test drive promo at shops I always try shooting them. It's crazy how different they all are, but can still be awesome.

I love my Mathews, but I test drove that carbon defiant... good heavens that thing is smooth! Especially for us small draw folks!


----------



## bow_dude (Aug 20, 2009)

I don't know where you live, but if you are in the Salt Lake Valley area, Utah Archery is good. I have been to Full Draw Archery in Sandy a few times... they are easy to work with. I frequent Wilde Arrow in Centerville... my favorite shop. Salt Lake Archery can be good to work with. Jakes in Orem, probably has the biggest variety of different brands. Seems they all have their favorite brand they push. I second the idea of going to a pro shop first. Once you learn what you need and want, then it doesn't really matter, you can "bargain" shop. Keep in mind that archery is a very opinionated sport. Everyone thinks they are an expert and are eager to tell you what you need. You need to learn how to distinguish fact from fiction.


----------



## deljoshua (Jul 29, 2013)

I'm pretty sure that full draw in sandy shut down.


----------



## NVDuckin (Apr 18, 2016)

Well I ended up going to two different archery shops so that I could get as much info as possible. Both places I went to were extremely helpful in answering my all my questions and measured me at 29", which they said is a good draw length for being able to pick out bows.

Now to decide on a bow.... After feeling some out and getting measured, I think my heart is with Hoyt but there are some really good deals on PSE bows. Anyone have any opinions on the Hoyt Powermax? I'm usually a "buy once, cry once" type so I don't want to go cheap and then a few months later wish I would have put the money towards something nicer - which is my main concern with the Powermax.


----------



## Karl (Aug 14, 2016)

Mathews also makes good compound bows.

https://www.mathewsinc.com/bows/hunting


----------



## Karl (Aug 14, 2016)

Archery shops normally stock bows in 28" draw lengths.

So having a 29" pull is going to make it difficult for you to try out bows exactly the size that fits you.

But you should try out a Hoyt, a Matthews, and a PSE and even shoot it on a 20 yard indoor range to see how it feels.

I liked the Hoyt best. But you may find out otherwise.


----------

